# New TV time. Advise needed



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My aged LG 42" Plasma is starting to die and so the search is on for a new TV. I really dont know what is the best to buy so please help guys.
Min 42"
LED
Full HD 1080p
Good sound.

I am not really interested in 3d or a Smart TV as I have my Laptop and Xbox, so I want a decent TV with the above spec and idealy no more than £700ish.
My current TV is a LG and its been a really good set so I dont mind sticking with this make or trying Samsung or Panasonic, these are really the only 3 makes I am interested in.
Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Very few LED tvs have good sound due to being so thin.
Although there are a few with subwoofers and larger speakers in the back.

I've got a 3yr old Samsung LED tv and it's superb


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

Panasonic led/lcd for me, 47 inch repackaged from eBay £550


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

Throw in a Panasonic surround sound system too


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Why not the panny gt60 ?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im tempted to replace my Panny plasma with another one, whilst Panasonic are still making them. I use mine along with a Yamaha sound bar and matching sub. Its a great way of identifying any loose brickwork etc


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That what I have and it's fantastic

http://www.avforums.com/review/sony-hx853-kdl-55hx853-3d-led-lcd-tv-review.300


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a Samsung Led TV and the picture is superb and has a stylish bezel around the frame, looks smart and blends with the furniture well.
The only downside are the sound is not great, could do with a external sound source but the tv has a easy to use navigate tool, so far touch wood no troubles.
The brands I will looking for is LG, Samsung and Panasonic, best to go to a shop and have a few demonstrations right front of a sales guy and come home with model numbers that you like and do a price comparison through the internet for the cheapest buy and optional extra warranty for the tv; This is what I had done.
Although I have been told plasma is great for faster movies as it keeps up the speed of the context, but with led I find the picture brighter and sharper in clarity; at present I have a LED TV but I am very pleased with the picture quality it gives me.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Im tempted to replace my Panny plasma with another one, whilst Panasonic are still making them. I use mine along with a Yamaha sound bar and matching sub. Its a great way of identifying any loose brickwork etc


Same here, my Panasonic Plasma is getting on a bit now, it's been brilliant but I dread not being able to get another when it finally goes bang. 
BTW, what model of sound bar you got? I purchased a surround sound system when I got the TV but that's just about had it and I want something more compact now :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Mines a Yamaha YSP-600 with matching YST-FSW050 amp. They may be obsolete now but they are great. I switch them on if watching a film or playing games on PS3. The sound bar is great, but its the sub that then makes it sound even more brilliant. Cant have it on though if the wife is upstairs watching tv in the bedroom as all she can hear is the sound bar!


----------



## Vroomfondel (Oct 19, 2012)

Another vote for Panasonic plasma. Can't beat 'em for picture quality. :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks guys for your input so far. I already have a Panasonic Surround System which does find loose brickwork but its not a Blueray Player. This is another thing thats going to be different, my current tv is HD Ready 720p so a new one is going to blow my socks off picture wise and will make the most of Blueray and HD Channels. My parents had the same TV as me except there one packed up last year and they bought a 50" LG Plasma but Full HD and I think the picture is fantastic compared to mine, the only reason I am wanting a LED is running costs really, is there a big difference in the two in power consumption or nothing worth bothering with.
I think a visit to my local Currys is needed so I can see whats what etc and then hopefully Argos will stock it as I have vouchers for Argos.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Just be aware that there is a huge difference in picture quality between manufacturers even when they all claim 1080P. For speed you're looking at the refresh rate rather than type of screen; for action movies and sport in HD I'd suggest a minimum of 600Hz these days.

+1 for Panasonic plasma. The depth of the blacks and lack of pixellation is unsurpassed IMO. For the average person, like most of us, who doesn't have a special room with controlled light levels etc I am yet to see a LED or LCD TV that can be set to get the same quality as a quality plasma in large screen sizes. With the technology as it is now then I personally wouldn't go above 37" in LED but that's because I'm a picky sod :lol::lol:
My 50" Panasonic plasma has a better picture than my 32" Samsung LCD, both of which are 1080P.

Much of the ability to get the best from a TV is down to the settings. Searching a model number on AV forums for the best settings from some uber geek is a good way to get set up.

Agree with the sound comments to an extent but tbh, you'll never get good sound from TV speakers.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The problem with currys is they whack up the colour and brightness to make the picture stand out and draw you in, that's not the reason for buying the tv. Some of the new led tv's are getting better but I still feel plasma has it.

Try and judge the picture from the same distance as you will in your room, also LCD/led the colours start to washout as you start viewing them at an angle, but Panasonic tv's seem to fair better for not losing too much colour off axis.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Is your room bright and do you watch during the day? LCD generally has a brighter screen due to the backlit panel as opposed to plasma which uses self-illuminating cells and is therefore not as bright. This can make plasma seem dull in a bright daylit room whereas it looks stunning in a dark environment. In a dark environment LCD has the opposite problem where the backlight can affect the black levels.

The Samsung 8500 plasma range is now much brighter, getting much closer to LCD, but it is also the premium range from Samsung so prices are set accordingly.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Plasma all the way mate, if you have a plasma now and move to LCD/LED you might be a bit disappointed with the PQ, especially for fast moving images. If you are a film buff like me then Plasma is the way to go. Pop over to AVForums and have a nosey around there, they are like us with our detailing, very picky :thumb:

I have a 51 inch Samsung PS51E6500 and its superb mate it up with a 5.1, stick a Bluray on and be prepared to have your socks blown off :lol::lol:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

REALLY recommend this one

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-46-...TF8&qid=1383818618&sr=1-1&keywords=UE46ES6800

We purchased it last xmas, the sound is actually better than my home cinema system! Picture is great, and loads of functions I don't have a clue what to do with!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

jonnyMercUK said:


> REALLY recommend this one
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-46-...TF8&qid=1383818618&sr=1-1&keywords=UE46ES6800
> 
> We purchased it last xmas, the sound is actually better than my home cinema system! Picture is great, and loads of functions I don't have a clue what to do with!


That's a good TV, but this Samsung model struggles with Black pigments and when watching a fast movie, the motion rate and speed is not fast and precise, the new generation Samsung models are more superior and cope with black and white images alot better and faster processes, this model was the new first Samsung model they had released through their LED smart tv 3d range :thumb:
I believe this model has a evolution kit from Samsung.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Shinyvec :thumb: The energy rating on a LED TV is A I believe so very efficient on energy bills, where as a Plasma it's gas ran so the energy Bills will be higher in the long run, really depends how often you use your TV.
On another note with Plasma's you get heat from the screen as it gas ran but Plasma's can keep up with the picture motion fast from action movies, and give more of a natural contrast to the picture, where with LED the colours and brighter and crisper and alot sharper in my eyes; best thing to do to have a demo in Curry's and write the model numbers down to the the ones you like and do some reviews on the internet and weigh down which one is the best buy and do some comparison prices from different sites, this is what I had done this year and got a good deal :thumb:

Keep us informed how you get one


----------



## Vroomfondel (Oct 19, 2012)

In general plasmas do use more energy than LED's but they're more efficient now than they used to be and when properly calibrated the gap isn't nearly as bad as figures quoted in manuals would have you believe.

As an example, I upgraded my 6 year old 42" Panasonic plasma this year to a 2012 55" model. The new one uses less power than the old one did and according to my energy meter it was using approx 101W when I checked it. That figure will vary depending on screen content but according to AVForums for the same model, a 50% white pattern consumed 149W.

As for heat output, I measured an average of 31C off the front, so it's not going to be making my log burner redundant anytime soon.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> That's a good TV, but this Samsung model struggles with Black pigments and when watching a fast movie, the motion rate and speed is not fast and precise, the new generation Samsung models are more superior and cope with black and white images alot better and faster processes, this model was the new first Samsung model they had released through their LED smart tv 3d range :thumb:
> I believe this model has a evolution kit from Samsung.


I've seen this before but just over £200??? A lot of money


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Panosonic VT series picture is amazing, sound is impressive too. Does all kinds of other stuff but my only 2 criteria were good picture and decent sound when not using the surround sound.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone know if Panasonic will be releasing new plasma models before they discontinue making them?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

It appears not. They are stopping production in December and will be withdrawing them from shops by March 2014. As such, Ive decided to buy a Panasonic TXP42GT60B plasma tv for the following reasons..

For my viewing needs I regard plasma to be superior to LCD/LED so id like to get one of their latest models before they disappear for good. My current Panasonic plasma is fine, but Im converting a spare room in my house into a 2nd living room so I need an additional tv. The room size doesn't lend itself to a screen any bigger than a 42", otherwise id the Panasonic 50" VT series tv. I hope to be buying it within the next few days.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Whatever TV you buy, it is really worth the effort to get hold of a calibration disc. Most TV's have the brightness, contrast and sharpness set far too high for home use. Also switching off many of the fancy electronic features can also improve the picture quality.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Pioneer are making a comeback! Sadly not the wonderful Plasmas.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Its amazing how many people I work with have said "Why on earth are you buying a plasma when LCD are so much better..."


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Its amazing how many people I work with have said "Why on earth are you buying a plasma when LCD are so much better..."


Neither are better or worse, just different.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Shinyvec said:


> My aged LG 42" Plasma is starting to die


Colour drain? low quality?
colour in one corner.

If so ZSUSS board need a refurb - search EBAY, guy in Liverpool area refurbs them for about £50 - easy to remove and refit.

Paula


----------



## Vroomfondel (Oct 19, 2012)

S63 said:


> Pioneer are making a comeback!


Yay !! 



S63 said:


> Sadly not the wonderful Plasmas.


Boo !!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Im tempted to replace my Panny plasma with another one, whilst Panasonic are still making them. I use mine along with a Yamaha sound bar and matching sub. Its a great way of identifying any loose brickwork etc


Just bought the Panasonic TXP42GT60 plasma from my local Panasonic store. They wouldn't price match the lowest price I'd found, but they did get close by reducing it from £999 to £969 and I collect it tomorrow. :thumb:

Also ordered 4 x 3D blurays - Life of Pi, Avatar, Epic & Tin Tin as part of Amazons 2 for £25 deal, also being delivered tomorrow. I've just got to decide how I'm going to explain all if this to Mrs LF


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Well after a few days of using my new plasma all I can say is that it is amazing!!

Sky programmes look fantastic, and the Sky HD channels have amazing picture quality. But the Bluray 3D films I've watched are absolutely stunning. So far I've watched the following 3D films..

Life of PI
Avatar
Epic
Tin Tin

I bought this tv purely because Panasonic are ceasing production of Plasma tv's in Dec 2013, and will be withdrawing all of them from shops by March 2014. Next spring we will be converting our dining room into a 2nd lounge so we will be needing a tv for it. But I decided to buy it now whilst they are available.

Im guessing that the masses are walking into shops like Currys and buying LCD/LED tv's because they look so good, what with their super thin screens and almost invisible frames. But for me, plasma are the best tv's for picture quality.

From my understanding, LCD's have a brighter screen and perhaps look to have a better picture in the shop display, but plasmas have better black colours and are regarded by enthusiasts as generally offering the best picture quality. But everyone has their own preferences and plasmas aren't without their faults. What doesn't make choosing a tv any easier is that the video feed on the tv's in the shop displays is usually quite poor.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

People buy on brightness and think that means best picture. I knew Panasonic were withdrawing from plasma but I thought they were stopping investing any further but they would continue selling them. Oh and great choice on screen


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks. Its a real shame Panasonic are stopping production. Im hoping they are turning their attention towards OLED or 4K screens.

Sadly I've had to box up my new TV as the room its going into isn't ready yet

Heres a link to the Panasonic announcement http://www.avforums.com/news/goodbye-plasma.9429


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a Panasonic TX-P42ST30 plasma. Unfortunately, it has gone pop after just 18months. Only had the year warranty (standard warranty). After looking on the net I found that it was a hugely common problem that the SC / SU Boards blow on this model of TV. Luckily Panasonic have invited me to get a report completed by one of their authorised repairers and if the issue is one of these common failures they will look at funding the repair for me (thanks for that gesture - considering the TV is not even two years old). I was tempted to boycott Panasonic in search of my new TV (if I need one) however it seems that the GT60 has far too many rave reviews to be ignored. For me, picture quality on a plasma (especially when watching sports) is far superior to the LED screens. Although the later models are slowly catching up, its still not quite there. The TV is used for gaming also so needs a low input response time and plasmas tend to have that covered. LF - do you think the price of the TV is justified?


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Im also in the same boat and wanting to buy a new tv. But from what Ive seen alot of the newer LCD/LED tvs have really poor quality sound. I currently have a 42 LCD samsung which is now probably around 10 years old.

Im more interested in samsung type tvs, but happy to try another brand. I dont want to install a surround sound set up as we have a young baby and hardly benefit from a strong sounding set up.

Budget wise I guess around £700 is how much I would be willing to spend.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I think the price is justified benji, but obviously you could get an identical sized LCD tv for half the price. Prices could come down after December as shops clear stocks. But bear in mind that others might be wanting to snap them up while they are available. The Panasonic shop I bought mine from had been waiting weeks for my model to be delivered, and then Panasonic only sent them two! So they are scarce already. Also, Panasonic give you a 5 yr warranty. 

Richer Sounds were selling my TV for £65 less than the Panasonic shop, and their warranty is transferable to the next person if you sell it. But I wanted the Panasonic warranty. 

As for the poor sound then I think that's down to them being super slim. There can't be much room for decent speakers, and I think some of them point downwards instead if outwards. The sound if my tv is more than adequate, but for watching films I use my Yamaha YSP60 soundbar and sub. Not in the same league as a 7:1 system, but it's mega loud and has a wonderful deep bass. And no wires!


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Cheers. Im not sure about a soundbar and sub. Although they are more simple compared to a 7.1 system thats for sure.

The drawback for me on the soundbar is my little one might end up pulling it down most of the time!

My in laws had a plasma and i finally died and bought and LG. The sound quality was shocking. Granted the picture was crisp compared to my LCD.

I guess its trial and error on this. Will need to investigate some tvs during xmas break then


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Just had a look at soundbars, gosh they can be as pricey as a surround sound set up.

Are there wireless speakers availabe for 5.1/7.1 set ups at all?

Last thing I want to do is lift up floorboard to relay the wires all around the flat!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

mlgt said:


> Just had a look at soundbars, gosh they can be as pricey as a surround sound set up.
> 
> Are there wireless speakers availabe for 5.1/7.1 set ups at all?
> 
> Last thing I want to do is lift up floorboard to relay the wires all around the flat!


There are systems available with wireless speakers but don't forget the speakers will have a mains lead that needs plugging in.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Remember, Panasonic are stopping plasma production because its an old limited technology, the future is LCD or pure LED boards/screens.

Plasma screens can look fantastic but the usual excuse for buying them is "plasma is better" but its often unfounded giffgaff.

Personally glad to see the back of Plasma screens, they've only held a position for larger screens recently and now they've gone it makes my job and business sector a bit less complicated.

Best part of £1k seems a lot for a 42" screen, but if that's the size you're after...


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Xploit said:


> Remember, Panasonic are stopping plasma production because its an old limited technology, the future is LCD or pure LED boards/screens.
> 
> Plasma screens can look fantastic but the usual excuse for buying them is "plasma is better" but its often unfounded giffgaff.
> 
> ...


It's personal choice at the end if the day, what suits you in your living room might not suit me in mine. Whilst a videophile will always choose plasma, someone who just wants a massive & super thin tv with minimal frame will always choose LCD.

All types have their faults, and I can understand the masses choosing the lovely slim lcd's. I own two plasmas and one LCD and the plasmas win hands down in my environment as lcd colours look too artificially bright, and current LED models are just a sales con.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't understand this anti-brightness bandwagon that exists with end-users. I'm pretty sure its just sales nonsense to warrant alternative technologies and uphold competition in the market place, or it was.

I agree, you should go with what you want at the end of the day. My Dad has a 65" GT50 and it is a fantastic TV and I'm not averse to Plasma, I just know from experience there isn't anything in it, just a premium most of the time. 

The brands all follow suit ultimately which is why Plasma is dying out. Active 3D is on deaths door and I said all along passive 3D was the technology to have, now look where the current technology has gone and where its heading


----------

